# Giving back Mt. View Week



## dneuser (Dec 14, 2011)

Recently, I had great success giving my 2 weeks at Mt. Amanzi back to the resort.  I simply signed over the weeks to Dani Schute who handled the transfer.  I stated up front that I no longer wished to use the resort or be obligated for the maintenance fees and he sent me the forms immediately.  No cost to me - didn't even need a notary to validate my signature.

I also contacted Mt. View resort and asked for the same consideration.  2012 levies are due and I made clear that I no longer wished to be responsible for them.  I got a very nice note back that said they had taken back all the weeks that they were willing to for 2011 and that I should pay my maintenance fee and get back to them in Sept. 2012.  Like that's going to happen.

Question:  What happens if I merely refuse to pay?  Is there really any difference between trying to be nice and sign a paper and defaulting by refusing to pay?


----------



## vckempson (Dec 16, 2011)

I too had luck giving back Mt Amanzi earlier this year.

I was prepared to just not pay it and let them try to chase me down.  General consensus is that since they are in Africa and you are in the US, there's not much they can do.  From the sounds of it, you're prepared to do what I was;  not pay and let the chips fall where they may.

Good luck.


----------



## martyap (Dec 17, 2011)

*Try Selling it on Bid or Buy*

I sold a Durban Sands week on the South African equivalent of eBay.....
Bid or Buy. Durban Sands has a new regulation that ownership had to pass to a resident of SA to that worked out well........you might try it.

I considered "walking away" but felt trying to sell it cheap was a better long term solution.


----------



## roses13 (Dec 18, 2012)

*Selling Time share at Durban Sounds*

Can you tell me how you sold Durban Sands and what you needed in terms of paperwork to sell it? I am desperate to do this? could I sell for 10R? I know this sounds crazy but I bought many years ago with a reseller and don't recall getting much in the way of paperwork.
How long did it take?
Thanks so much!


----------

